# Berried CRS



## Modo (Oct 9, 2012)

One of my CRS has bee berried for at least 6 weeks now. So far I only seem one shrimplet, and she's still carrying all the eggs. Is this normal?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't think so, but if you didn't actually see her get berried, you may be off a bit on calculations. They can carry them for quite a long time...my Taiwan female went over by a week....don't worry, put her in a breeder box if you have one and just wait....baby CRS look identical to momma, so you will be able to spot them right away (unlike a lot of other shrimps)

Keep us posted.


----------

